# Swordtail Pregnant?



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

*I got 2 swordtails almost 2 weeks ago, one male the other is female. Since i got her she has what i think is a gravid spot but dosent seam to be getting fat. How long does it take before a sword has fry? Shouldnt she be getting fat or could it be that she is only carrying a few fry? Will the gravid spot get bigger or darker when she is close to birthing? Also i have a guppy that seams to have gotten fatter since i got her 2 weeks ago and her anal vent area seams to be kinda squareing off or getting points but she dosent have a gravid spot that i can see. Could she still be pregnant or do they always have the gravid spot? Thanks for any help you can give me.*


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

they always have a black spot of some size or other. However when pregnant it gets bigger until they deliver then it gets smaller.
My virgin female guppies all have black spots, as do my sword tail girls.


----------

